# Noob cyclist starting daily commute



## TrekGeek (Nov 8, 2013)

Hello all,

I have been cycling off and on for the past 3 years. Due to my new job and a second kid on the way we decided to have one car. I plan to do daily commutes to my job which is 12 miles round trip. I purchased a Trek 2.0 Domane with a few accessories as well. So far I have a commuter backpack, multitool, pump, bike computer, spare tube, helmet and Cygolite front and rear headlights. I installed a set of Shimano clipless pedals. I will use the bike for commuting until I get a hybrid bike. I would like to use the Trek for touring and maybe even a few races. For those of you who commute, are there any additional items I need to purchase? Thanks in advance.


----------



## brucew (Jun 3, 2006)

A good lock, or two.

Fenders are your friend. 

Otherwise, just run what you've got and see how it works out. Change what isn't working for you. 

For instance, although I was a committed long-term backpack user--since long before they became fashionable in the 90s--I found I hated it when on the bike. I use panniers now instead. Still, some people prefer backpacks. It's a whatever floats your boat kind of thing.

BTW, a dedicated commuter doesn't have to be a hybrid. Especially after starting out commuting on a roadie, you may find switching to a hybrid to be a big disappointment. Both of my dedicated commuters are based on roadies. I started on a hybrid and after my first taste of roadies, couldn't wait to get rid of the damned thing.

For the record, I live and work in the city. I haven't missed a day of bike commuting since July 2006. My minimum round-trip distance is nine miles. That happens only in foul weather. My preferred routing in the three-seasons runs between 20 and 30 miles round-trip.

I like having two nice bike rides a day. Sticking to the minimum route makes it feel more like a daily grind, only on a bike.


----------



## TrekGeek (Nov 8, 2013)

brucew said:


> A good lock, or two.
> 
> Fenders are your friend.
> 
> ...




Thanks for for the advice. I will definitely get a lock and a set of fenders. I hope to get plenty of seat time once my shoes come in.


----------



## TrekGeek (Nov 8, 2013)

Here's my bike. I got the simple black/gray/white paint scheme. I've added a Cateye Micro computer, shimano pedals, Blackburn bottle cage, and camelback bottle.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Here's my 'essentials' list. Not exclusive to commuting, but you may want to pick and choose what'll suite your needs:
Wedge saddle bag - medium (Topeak/ Specialized are two good brands)
Tire levers
Spare tube
Patch kit
Piece of old tube or 1$ bill to use as a 'boot'
Innovations Ultraflate Plus CO2 inflator
2-3 12-16g unthreaded carts (I get the 12g's by the box at Walmart)
Multitool w/ chain breaker
Mini-pump (if you don't trust CO2 alone)

Not essential, but nice to have:
Road ID
Rag/ paper towels
Latex gloves
Waterless soap (Gojo, or similar)
A second tube, if it'll fit

Optional:
Mini-pump
Lights

I would strongly recommend a Road ID bracelet. Their basic model (Wrist ID Sport) will do. Also, a floor pump, but keep that home. 

EDIT: Two more things. 1) A computer with cadence function. Wired or wireless, depending on preferences/ budget. FWIW, I like Cateyes. 2) Camelbak Podium insulated bottles. I think there's both a chill and big version.


----------



## TrekGeek (Nov 8, 2013)

PJ352 said:


> Here's my 'essentials' list. Not exclusive to commuting, but you may want to pick and choose what'll suite your needs:
> Wedge saddle bag - medium (Topeak/ Specialized are two good brands)
> Tire levers
> Spare tube
> ...


Much appreciated PJ352! I will add some of these items to my list. I do have a Cateye computer and an insulated Camelback bottle. As I ride more I am sure I will add a few more accessories.


----------



## Alfonsina (Aug 26, 2012)

Get some reflective tape and make sure you wear reflective clothing, you can buy great reflective tape on amazon, your side on profile is very vulnerable in traffic in the dark even if you have lights. I see riding commuters in the dark here and it is akin to suicide, quite frankly.


----------



## TrekGeek (Nov 8, 2013)

Alfonsina said:


> Get some reflective tape and make sure you wear reflective clothing, you can buy great reflective tape on amazon, your side on profile is very vulnerable in traffic in the dark even if you have lights. I see riding commuters in the dark here and it is akin to suicide, quite frankly.


 I will most likely get a reflective vest and reflective bands.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

Hybrids suck.

For me, 6 miles is borderline messenger bag (never liked backpacks on a bike) vs. pannier territory. Basically depends on how much weight I need to carry and if there's a big hill on the way.

Leave as much as you can at work. If you work at the same place every day, you can probably cut it down to taking a partial change of clothes and your lunch with you. That makes things much easier.

Where will you keep your bike when you're at work? Riding to school and leaving my bike in public, I left nothing on it. No computers, lights, seat wedges, none of that. My friends who insisted on leaving things like that lost something every year or two - they're hard to secure and amusing to steal. On the other hand, when I could keep my bike in my office, I came in on my racing bike.

Touring and racing are as close to opposite as you can get in bike setup. Do you mean Centuries?

Why would you have to wait for shoes? How have you been riding this bike up to now?


----------



## DCash (Jun 20, 2012)

I have a spare tube and large hand pump in my desk. I've only done one lunch time flat repair from a but it was nice having the bike ready to leave when I am. 

Also a pair of socks and underwear, you will forget these at least once. 

From the Trek I'm guessing you have one of the Bontrager commuter backpacks. I won one at a ride last month, much nicer on the bike than my Jansport.


----------



## Deering (Apr 10, 2007)

Not sure what you plan on doing about clothing and showers. If you can leave some clothing and shoes at work, then less to carry. Some folks will pack in a week's worth of clothing and swap once a week. But this would require you to use a larger bag like panniers. Up to you, but a backpack could fill quickly and get really hot if you are bringing clothing, lunch and work stuff daily. 
I can't wear work clothes on the bike, sweat too much so I need to change. When I started out, I got some inexpensive soccer jerseys as they dried pretty quickly and a several pairs of cycling shorts. This allowed me to do laundry only a few times a week and save the cycling jerseys for the weekend rides. Then you can gradually get more cycling stuff if you like.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

Most likely you'll want some rain gear.


----------



## brucew (Jun 3, 2006)

Deering said:


> I can't wear work clothes on the bike, sweat too much so I need to change. When I started out, I got some inexpensive soccer jerseys as they dried pretty quickly and a several pairs of cycling shorts. This allowed me to do laundry only a few times a week and save the cycling jerseys for the weekend rides. Then you can gradually get more cycling stuff if you like.





Jay Strongbow said:


> Most likely you'll want some rain gear.


These two things right there will soak up more than a hybrid's-worth of money. And will probably serve you better in the long run, too.

I'm also too sweaty to wear work clothes on the bike. Besides, who wants to wear out the crotch of their work pants? Or get them all greasy, or covered with road grime in the rain?

We have lockers at the library. Using panniers, I tote in a week's worth of work clothes, lunches, and snacks (and returning library books) on Monday. I leave my panniers there through the week. On Thursday (four-day workweek, yay!) I put the panniers on and load them with the laundry and more library books.

For everyday commuting wear, it's hard to beat the stuff at Aero Tech Designs. Their cycling gear is top quality and fairly inexpensive. I own eight pair (a two week supply, purchased four at a time) of their Pro Bike Short. I have eight hi-viz jerseys I got at Nashbar before I discovered Aero Tech. 

For the 'tween seasons, besides the usual arm and leg warmers, I have long-sleeve wicking t-shirts in hi-viz from AlertShirt.com. Warm and cheap too.

My cold and wet weather outerwear is from Endura Sport. Their stuff is durable as hell, yet priced less than the big brands. I like their Luminite jacket for temps down to freezing, and their Gridlock jacket for below freezing. Their ThermoLite Pro windproof bib tights work from lower 50s to just below freezing. I have PI AmFibs for below that. (TIP: Get unpadded tights and wear your regular cyclign shorts underneath. It's an extra layer, and it saves on laundering the tights.) I use Endura's long-fingered gloves and booties as well. 

Whatever you use, it's a whole lot easier if you have enough of it for a week without having to do mid-week laundry.


----------



## TrekGeek (Nov 8, 2013)

Much appreciation for all the biking advice. I ordered a set of Aero Tech commuter shorts and spare tubes as well. What are the pro and cons of using CO2 inflators? It seems CO2 inflators are a better option.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

TrekGeek said:


> What are the pro and cons of using CO2 inflators?


Pros:
- quicker; save you a minute or two compared to pumping. In a race or group ride, that can be meaningful; on a commute, not so much, IMO.
-lighter, though to avoid getting stuck you should be prepared for a second flat, which means you carry either a pump or another cartridge, which cancels out the weight advantage (which is pretty meaningless anyway when you're carrying all the junk you carry commuting).

Cons:
-single-use. Use it and throw it away, unlike a pump. That's not a lot of $, but it doesn't feel right to me, unless there's a good reason for the speed factor.
- can be a little fussy to use. If you open the cartridge without having a good seal on the valve, pssst, it's gone, and you need to use another one (or the pump). 

Some people swear by CO2 for the convenience and ease and speed. I've always used pumps without any problem.

Just my opinion.


----------



## Alfonsina (Aug 26, 2012)

Make sure you have good tyres and puncture resistant tubes. They are heavy but who cares when you are commuting.


----------



## tystevens (Jul 10, 2008)

I'll echo the advice of others and say, just do it and you'll work out what you need, what works for your routine, etc.

I work in a professional office, where I have my own office (door, plenty of room, etc) to bring whatever I want into the office. So I keep pressed shirts, belt, shoes, etc. in the office. I end up having to drive to the office every so often, so I just refresh my supply of shirts when I do. My wrinkle-free pants travel just fine in the pack. I bring underwear and socks in the pack every day, too -- don't want a supply of dirty underwear in my office! -- but keep a spare clean pair in my office for the occasion where I am distracted loading up my pack and forget something!

I sweat a lot, and in the summer the low temp is often in the 70's here, which has me in need of a shower after riding 11 miles. So I ride to the gym about .8 miles up the street, shower (and sometimes get a quick few sets of weights in), put on work pants and a t-shirt, and coast down to the office where I finish getting dressed. Kinda awkward but it works for me. In the winter when it is easier to control my body temp and avoid sweating too much, I'll usually just shower at home and ride straight to the office.

Echo the good tires advice as well. Nothing worse than a flat in cold temps when you're trying to get to work on time. Too many of those and you'll talk yourself out of commuting anymore! Continental Gators and Specialized All-condition w/ Armadillo work great for me -- I can go 1000 miles without a flat on a new tire.

Finally, you can commute on any bike you want to -- doesn't need to be a hybrid or a commuter. I ride my carbon road bike every day now. Partly because it is what I have and like, partly because the bulk of my miles come from commuting, and I'd just as soon ride them on a nice bike. Plus, I often take the long way home 1-3 days a week, and get an extra 5-20 miles in, so I want my nice bike for that. Of course, if you want panniers or other options, only certain frames will work. But my pack is pretty light and I don't mind it, especially if I get to ride my Z!

Good luck!


----------



## TrekGeek (Nov 8, 2013)

Thank you all for sharing your experience and help. I ordered a set of Michelin Pro 4 Endurance tires, they seem to have decent grip and tough durability from the reviews I read. I will stick with my Blackburn mini pump for now.


----------



## brucew (Jun 3, 2006)

tystevens said:


> Finally, you can commute on any bike you want to -- doesn't need to be a hybrid or a commuter. I ride my carbon road bike every day now. Partly because it is what I have and like, partly because the bulk of my miles come from commuting, and I'd just as soon ride them on a nice bike. Plus, I often take the long way home 1-3 days a week, and get an extra 5-20 miles in, so I want my nice bike for that.


+1

I don't understand guys who commute 100, 150 miles or more during the week on a POS, and save the nice bike for that 50 miler on Saturday morning.

Even my "commuters" are nice roadies with just a few accessories. Nice enough, no-one says anything if I show up with one at a group ride. (Unless it's raining, then everyone wants to be on my fendered wheel.)


----------



## TrekGeek (Nov 8, 2013)

Well good news and bad news. Bad news is my bike shoes have not came in yet. I had to order them because bike stores in Japan do not carry large size shoes. So I am hoping they arrive this week from pricepoint.com. Good news is I received my tires, maintenance stand, and Cygolite lights. I upgraded to a better grade of tires for commuting and performance riding (Michelin Pro 4 Endurance). The installation wasn't too bad as this was my first time replacing tires on my road bike. I have better confidence now if I have to change a flat tire and a better understanding of the mechanics of my bike.


----------



## SBard1985 (May 13, 2012)

TrekGeek said:


> The installation wasn't too bad as this was my first time replacing tires on my road bike. I have better confidence now if I have to change a flat tire and a better understanding of the mechanics of my bike.


Awesome, bikes are remarkably simple and easy to work on. Yeah, the first few times might take you a while, but you will get faster over time. I think the cool thing is that you see everything in working order every time you ride, unlike a car where there is a million things under the hood. Keep the stock tires if they're not worn out, you never know when you'll need a spare. 

Looks like a nice bike, have fun!


----------



## TrekGeek (Nov 8, 2013)

SBard1985 said:


> Awesome, bikes are remarkably simple and easy to work on. Yeah, the first few times might take you a while, but you will get faster over time. I think the cool thing is that you see everything in working order every time you ride, unlike a car where there is a million things under the hood. Keep the stock tires if they're not worn out, you never know when you'll need a spare.
> 
> 
> Looks like a nice bike, have fun!



Thanks and I will most definitely keep the stock tires. A few basic bike tools will be my next investment.


----------



## TrekGeek (Nov 8, 2013)

All my gear finally came in and I took the bike out this morning. I completed 10 miles today along with nearly getting runover by a guy who ran a stop sign at an intersection. Defensive riding is a necessity for my area as drivers tend to disregard many road signs. The 2.0 Domane handles well and the Michelin Pro4 Endurance tires provide awesome grip in corners. The saddle is great but the white part absorb the dyes from my pants so now the color is kinda off. I adjusted the saddle to point slightly downward and it seems to be more comfortable for me. Overall, I love the bike and I can see that commuting in it will be a blast next week. I am not to eager to mod the bike but I feel the tires were an awesome upgrade. I may buy a more comfortable saddle and carbon seat post but I will wait a while, I need more riding experience.


----------



## junior1210 (May 2, 2013)

TrekGeek said:


> Well good news and bad news. Bad news is my bike shoes have not came in yet. I had to order them because bike stores in Japan do not carry large size shoes. So I am hoping they arrive this week from pricepoint.com. Good news is I received my tires, maintenance stand, and Cygolite lights. I upgraded to a better grade of tires for commuting and performance riding (Michelin Pro 4 Endurance). The installation wasn't too bad as this was my first time replacing tires on my road bike. I have better confidence now if I have to change a flat tire and a better understanding of the mechanics of my bike.
> View attachment 289060
> View attachment 289061
> 
> ...



I have that same stand, works well but be careful folding the legs. The upper bracket doesn't always slide like it should and can crack and break. A little grease on the main support where the bracket slides will fix the problem. Might also want to buy a small spray bottle with Fabreeze in it to keep at work. It will suppress any odor from your sweaty riding gear.


----------



## TrekGeek (Nov 8, 2013)

Completed my first bike commute to work today. Overall, it was a fun experience minus the few folks who were opening their car door in middle of the road. A round trip to work and home comes out to 18.9km.


----------



## Newnan3 (Jul 8, 2011)

I would recommend a hi-viz vest or wind breaker. Also some of those reflective hi-viz ankle bracelet things. 

Also, some reflective stickers on the back of your helmet, maybe a blinkie for the back of your helmet. 

And I dont have one but my riding buddy swears by them now for commuting.....a mirror for you glasses. It allows you to use more of the road as you dont have to hug the line all the time.


----------



## TrekGeek (Nov 8, 2013)

I am able to ride for longer mileage now. My round trip commute is just over 16km and I completed a 16.67 km ride today with minor soreness. My legs are still getting use to road biking but I am feeling better? My goal is to slowly increase my recreational riding mileage and to climb hills more efficiently. Overall the bike is performing well. Mileage so far on the bike is 63km. Bike commuting is helping me save money.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

LOL, so far bike commuting has cost you money.  It takes an annoyingly long time for it to start saving money if you live in a city with buses and buy a new bike. Certainly more fun, though.


----------



## TrekGeek (Nov 8, 2013)

My wife said the same thing,lol. But with being down to one car we she is happy about the my new hobby. She appreciates the fact I no longer need her to drop me off at work. Bike commuting is fun and seems to be helping me strengthen my lungs. I think after 6 months we will begin to see the money savings.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

I once figured out that I could buy four cheap bikes a year and come out ahead if I had to pay bus fares. Since UW made me buy a bus pass, want it or not, it became harder to justify it, so I just said I liked not wasting my time on public transit and enjoyed sneaking in a little riding every day. It takes some discipline though. Too many new bags, pieces of outerwear, lights, etc., buying any bikes retail, can all keep the cost of bike commuting from settling below the cost to take the bus.


----------



## TrekGeek (Nov 8, 2013)

I now have over 100 kms in my second week of bike commuting/riding. I am officially hooked and looking to get into touring. When I started my bike commutes it took me approximately 30 minutes to get to work. I am down to 24 minutes now and hope to get to 22 minutes in a couple of week. The Trek 2.0 is doing well and the Michelin Endurance Tires is one of my best investments for the bike. I plan to try a 20km bike ride on my off work day. Each week I am slowly adding a few kilometers to my tour riding to increase fitness level and endurance.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

Hard to consistently cut time from a commute, especially in Seattle. I don't know what kind of devices you're using to measure your commute. If you use something like Strava and have a look at your speed track, you'll see that what really determines your commute times is getting stuck at traffic signals, bridges, etc.

Not that it's not fun to use a fast bike for commuting. They're just more fun. 

Try to take at least one day a week off the bike.


----------



## TrekGeek (Nov 8, 2013)

AndrwSwitch said:


> Hard to consistently cut time from a commute, especially in Seattle. I don't know what kind of devices you're using to measure your commute. If you use something like Strava and have a look at your speed track, you'll see that what really determines your commute times is getting stuck at traffic signals, bridges, etc.
> 
> Not that it's not fun to use a fast bike for commuting. They're just more fun.
> 
> Try to take at least one day a week off the bike.


I use an app call mapmyride along with my Cateye Strada bike computer. I improved on my hill climbing which shaved some time off. I was using the wrong gear and shifting late which was slowing me down at times. But I learning proper pedaling techniques and how to pace my hill climb which reduced my commute time.


----------



## TrekGeek (Nov 8, 2013)

Well I will not be buying a new saddle. I made a few minor adjustments and tilted the saddle slightly downward. I also moved the seat a few centimeters forward and adjusted my bike shoes. I can honestly say that my saddle is comfortable for me. So I ordered a new commuter bag from Banjo Brothers along with an additional Blackburn bottle cage and Camelbak bottle. For now I will leave the bike components stock until they wear out. I see upgrading to better brake pads in due time. But I am love with the upgraded tires because of the durability and grip they provide.


----------



## TrekGeek (Nov 8, 2013)

Now I have over 200km and the bike is running fine. I ordered a new commuter bag by Banjo Brothers which has been a huge help.


----------



## TrekGeek (Nov 8, 2013)

I am learning to do preventive maintenance on my bike. Today I used the Park Tool chain scrubber to clean the chain and cogs. I was very pleased with the chain scrubber's results.


----------



## 1242Vintage (Dec 15, 2012)

Your sparkling clean drive chain is making me feel guilty. The workhorse of my commuter bike fleet is a C'Dale CAAD9. She's sitting on the back deck with a couple weeks worth of road grime on the frame and drive train. I need to get out there and clean her up today before heading back to work on Monday. 

If you have any, post pictures or a map of your commute. Always interesting to see the routes others are travelling. Here's mine Bike Ride Profile | Commute near Sacramento | Times and Records | Strava

Regards.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

I've found a quick wipe of the chain with a dry rag to be a good compromise between a more time-consuming cleaning and just trashing my chains and cassettes prematurely.


----------



## TrekGeek (Nov 8, 2013)

Bike commuting weather has become slightly chilly but not too bad. Commuting has made a great impact on my day to day living. As for as the bike I have no plans for upgrades until the brake pads and drivetrain. The tires will remain the upgrade for now. I enjoy using the Mapmyride app to track my cycling progress.


----------



## duriel (Oct 10, 2013)

I don't know how much you ride, you kinda said it was spotty for 3 years. 

One thing no one mentioned.... Get a mirror for your glasses, use it, get used to it.
Very important riding in traffic. I cannot ride without mine. Don't use headphones, period.


----------



## TrekGeek (Nov 8, 2013)

duriel said:


> I don't know how much you ride, you kinda said it was spotty for 3 years.
> 
> One thing no one mentioned.... Get a mirror for your glasses, use it, get used to it.
> Very important riding in traffic. I cannot ride without mine. Don't use headphones, period.


I agree 100%. I am looking for a mirror and I never use headphones.


----------



## TrekGeek (Nov 8, 2013)

Sorry for the late update. Commutes are going well and I have learned a lot over the past 3 months about bike commuting. Most important lesson I learned is to ride defensively. I haven't done much to the bike. I have ordered a new bike computer (Bontrager Node 2.1) and Fizik gel for the bar tape. If I do anything else it will be the brake pads once they wear out. Other than that I am just maintaining the bike. I can know ride 21km non stop and I am going for 25 km this weekend.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

If you want gel undertape, now's a good time to look at your fit.

You've made it through the nastiest weather. It just gets easier from here!


----------



## TrekGeek (Nov 8, 2013)

AndrwSwitch said:


> If you want gel undertape, now's a good time to look at your fit.
> 
> You've made it through the nastiest weather. It just gets easier from here!


Right on Andrw. I once feared commuting in the rain but now I welcome it. One of the best investment I made on the bike is the upgraded tires. The spring weather has started so commutes are warmer and comfortable now.


----------



## TrekGeek (Nov 8, 2013)

Went out for a ride today and I now can ride 25 km non stop. My goal is to slowly build up to 30 km by the end of this month. The winds were about 40 km so that made some of the climbs a challenge but overall I am satisfied with the fact that my endurance has increased. My weight is down as well. I was lifting weights 5 days a week so I was a bit heavy when I started commuting. Started at 212 lbs now I weight 203 lbs as of April 4. I might enter a recreational ride event or even a race but I have a lot to learn.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

If you're curious about racing, start with the Seward Park criteriums. No USAC license necessary, and the practice format allows you to rejoin the peloton and keep going when (not if) you get dropped.

The climb on the back side of each lap is a killer.


----------



## TrekGeek (Nov 8, 2013)

Added the Fizik bar gel and some new road bar tape today. I also made a slight adjustment to the the angle of the road bar and the seatpost height. The Bar gel definitely helps smooth out the long rides and commutes to work.


----------



## Kumachan (Jan 15, 2013)

Welcome to the club!
I commute on a regular road bike. The only two accessories are front light and a waterproof watch. For commuting watch is one of the most important instruments so you are never late.


----------



## TrekGeek (Nov 8, 2013)

Fender arrived just in time last week. The weather has changed to a mild rain season with strong winds. The fender are quick release fender from SKS. Rain commutes can be a bit dangerous but I've learned to reduce my speed, adjust my brake points for stopping, and use short cuts.


----------



## TrekGeek (Nov 8, 2013)

The Domane is know at 768 km and is still going strong. I weighed myself last night and was shocked to see I now weigh 90 kg (199lbs). My waist measured at 33 inches. I still have a bit of muscle from my weightlifting/football training but I can tell I have trimmed down. As for exercises I am using kettlebells, doing push-ups and sit-ups. I do feel more flexible and limber compared to 6 months. My next big step is getting a set of bibs for long distant rides because the gym basketball shorts are not comfortable after 10 miles of cycling.


----------



## TrekGeek (Nov 8, 2013)

The bike is approaching 800 km and I started to have problems with shifting the rear derailleur. I went to YouTube and learned how to adjust the derailleur and the bike is shifting much better. It was a good experience working on my bike and I learned a bit of patience with how to adjust the tension.


----------



## TrekGeek (Nov 8, 2013)

My bike is at 929 km and the commutes are starting to become rainy. The SKS fenders are holding up great during rain commutes but I am still waiting on my rain jacket to come in. Yesterday the rear brakes were making a loud squel so I took the brake pads off today. I cleaned the rims with alcohol and a old sock then I scrub the pads with sand paper to get rid of the debris stuck in the pads. Next, I wipe the pads with a dab of alcohol the squel is gone. I am learning that many of the minor problems with bikes can be fixed right at home.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

You can spend your life trying to keep your rims clean.

I used to think rims wearing out was something that only happened on The Internet, like overweight 40-year-olds spinning out their 53/11. But you and I live in a region where it really can happen.

I guess how to respond to that is up to you. You can just replace the rims or buy some $200 wheels every few years. Last time I killed a commute bike, I had the opportunity to get one with disc brakes and jumped at it.

The good news is that rim wear is going to be a lot slower from now through November or so.


----------



## TrekGeek (Nov 8, 2013)

AndrwSwitch said:


> You can spend your life trying to keep your rims clean.
> 
> I used to think rims wearing out was something that only happened on The Internet, like overweight 40-year-olds spinning out their 53/11. But you and I live in a region where it really can happen.
> 
> ...


I'm hoping to keep the stock rims as long as can. Upgrading would be nice but I upgrade as parts break. As for as a good set of wheels I will have to do some research.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

I think I may not have been clear.

I'm not sure I believe cleaning my rims regularly has ever been effective. They take one wet ride to get covered in schmutz again. Although if I was going to do it at all, this is as good a time as any, since it's getting a lot drier.

I'm also not saying you should replace anything now. Just that you should be aware that you will in the next couple years, and that you can keep it inside of $200 if you don't need to be self indulgent about it.


----------



## TrekGeek (Nov 8, 2013)

AndrwSwitch said:


> I think I may not have been clear.
> 
> I'm not sure I believe cleaning my rims regularly has ever been effective. They take one wet ride to get covered in schmutz again. Although if I was going to do it at all, this is as good a time as any, since it's getting a lot drier.
> 
> I'm also not saying you should replace anything now. Just that you should be aware that you will in the next couple years, and that you can keep it inside of $200 if you don't need to be self indulgent about it.


Thanks Andrw. For now the bike will be fine. The next parts I will need will be brake pads and I already have a good set waiting to be installed. I am just waiting for these stock brakes to wear down. The stock wheels should be able to hold up for another year or two. I do plan on running in a century in the next year.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

If anything, Centuries are less demanding of equipment than commuting. IMHO, it would be self indulgent to buy wheels for one. I have one of those little bags that attaches to my top tube right behind my stem, though. That has been really nice for MTB endurance racing. Not sure if I've used it for centuries, though.


----------



## TrekGeek (Nov 8, 2013)

Had my first crash on Thursday. I was making a left turn and didn't realize the road had a thin patches of sand from the construction crews who were working earlier. As soon as I entered the turn I fell flat on my side. The damage to the bike hurt me the most as that was my first reaction to getting up. The damage done: need new bar tape left side, shimano pedal has minor scratches, shimano shifter has scratches, skewers are scratched along with minor damage to the saddle. My left leg and shoulder suffered some minor road rash but nothing serious.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

TrekGeek said:


> Had my first crash on Thursday. I was making a left turn and didn't realize the road had a thin patches of sand from the construction crews who were working earlier. As soon as I entered the turn I fell flat on my side.
> 
> My left leg and shoulder suffered some minor road rash but nothing serious.


Sorry about your mishap. Lesson learned, and you're ok. That's what matters. :wink5:


----------



## TrekGeek (Nov 8, 2013)

PJ352 said:


> Sorry about your mishap. Lesson learned, and you're ok. That's what matters. :wink5:


Amen to that. I was still happy to ride home.


----------



## TrekGeek (Nov 8, 2013)

Today, I replaced the brake pads and damaged quick release skewers. I upgraded the pads to Clark's and I the quick releases are Shimano 105s. I also did my weekly cleaning of the the drivetrain with the Parktool chain scrubber. The damaged handlebar tape has been replaced as well. I am going for a early morning ride in the morning to see how the brakes work. Tomorrow I will be looking for my second bike as well. My plan for the second bike is strictly commuting and grocery runs.


----------



## TrekGeek (Nov 8, 2013)

I picked up a 2014 Trek 3700 a few days ago. I will use this bike as a rain day commuter and grocery hauler. I ordered a seatpost rack, rack bag, fenders, and tires so far. Once the parts come in, I will probably use my car twice a month. As of now, a tank of gas lasts me almost 2 months. I guess I'm hooked on bikes!


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

Does the road bike not take fenders? Sometimes it's more of a fight, but I've been able to fender up every bike I've owned...


----------



## TrekGeek (Nov 8, 2013)

Bike commute has been fun in these summer months. I picked up a new mountain bike, Trek 3700, and converted to a commuter as well. The 3700 has a rack, Banjo Brothers bag, fenders, and a set of Michelin City Protek tires. I ordered a new Cateye computer for the Domane(Cateye Strada Slim).


----------



## TrekGeek (Nov 8, 2013)

I invested in a set of bibs and jersey and the riding difference is like night and day from using basketball shorts. I was able to ride longer and in complete comfort. The stats are not great but I was able to complete nearly 37 km on my ride today. I
my weight is now 90kg as well. I am still retaining some of my muscle mass as I do cross train but I can tell the difference from weighing in at 96kg.


----------



## CliffordK (Jun 6, 2014)

It sounds like you are doing well with your bike commuting. Your commutes are short, but how do you like the MTB compared to the road bike?

I don't think you mentioned whether you bicycle in the dark. I've had lights that did a very good job at illumination in the past. However, for now, I'm using these silicone bike lights. They come in white and red. There are a couple of different styles available, and they are dirt cheap. They don't really illuminate the road very well, but they keep you visible.

Waterproof Double Red LED Light with Red Silicone for Bicycle - Tmart

I just leave a set on my handlebars, in case I need them. Nobody ever seems to mess with my bike, although I talked to someone at a store a few days ago who said that he has had several stolen. I figure if they get stolen, it is time to replace the batteries anyway.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

You round numbers very differently from me. 

Were you riding city streets, or less interrupted roads? I found when I commuted, my under/over speed was around 10 mph, which I think was all about stop signs and intersections. Training starting from my house, more like 15-17, because I could choose routes that didn't involve so much of that. And my average was highest when I did an organized Century, which I found kind of funny because it's a long distance for me, but between starting and finishing outside of town, traffic control, and riding with groups for probably more than half of it, it makes a lot of sense.


----------



## TrekGeek (Nov 8, 2013)

The first half of the ride was city streets then I found a country road that was traffic free. I know my average pace is awful but I felt a sense of accomplishment as I can now ride over 25 km with the fatigue I had 4 months ago.


----------



## TrekGeek (Nov 8, 2013)

Upgraded my Domane's computer to a Cateye Strada Slim and added a motivational sticker as well. Bike now has 1486km


----------



## TrekGeek (Nov 8, 2013)

After 1,512 km I experienced my first flat commuting today. I was cruising at 40 km until I heard a loud pop noise. My backend slide out but I was able to control the slide and I pulled over. My biggest concern was the exposed wire beads after the tire went flat. I had my wife drop off my stock tire and I was able to ride back home after work. What are your opinions on the tire. The are at least 4 patches of exposed wire beads through the tire.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

That's the fabric casing of the tire. Should be nylon, not wire. At least, if I'm looking at the right thing - the wear patch next to the Michelin man's hand?

Why did you get the flat? Unless it was directly related to one of those wear spots, I'd consider them cosmetic.

1000 miles isn't much for a road tire. Depending on how soft a rubber compound you favor, you should have at least another 1000 miles of service life in that tire. My favorite racing/training tires are reputed to last more like 4000, for example, and more commuter-oriented tires may ride like ass, but they wear like iron; they'd have even more life left.


----------



## TrekGeek (Nov 8, 2013)

Today I posted my car up for sale. I rarely use it now and with the rising cost of taxes where I live I believe this would be wise choice for my family. With 2 bikes to choose from for commuting I feel confident in this decision. So far both bikes are running well. My weight is now 190lbs waist measures at 31 inches. I can tell my endurance has improved greatly. I still do some weight training with kettlebells 2-3 times week.


----------



## TrekGeek (Nov 8, 2013)

Hello All,

Well I stopped biking for a while after I got a new job that was located 20 miles away from home. I began having withdrawal symptoms and decided that I can still make 20 mile commutes. My family and I relocated to a new apartment and I sold my bikes during the process back in spring of 2015. In fall of 2016 I purchased a 2014 Domane 2.0 and I was able to find a Giant Seek hybrid thrown in a junk pile. A 20 mile commute is a challenge but I find it gets easier over time.


----------



## blackfrancois (Jul 6, 2016)

TrekGeek said:


> Today I posted my car up for sale.


bravo!


----------

